# how to dress for snowboarding



## Guest (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks rox, this checklist is really worth remembering.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2006)

I don't think it's quite what you mean, but I wear a snood around my neck. I never use it as a hat but they are really good as a neck warmer.

Does anybody have any particular recommendations when it comes to thermal socks?
I find that a lot of them are actually quite non-thermal, in the thermal department:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2006)

A good water proof jacket is a good idea. My first time out stupid as can be i wore a hoodie. I dont remember for pants.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2006)

Do u recommend a balaclava on those really cold days?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

The fleece around your neck is called a "neck gaiter"

For sock I recommend SmartWool. Mountaineers and climbers like myself love this stuff. They make snowboard specific socks as well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2007)

smartwole is pretty good for socks
thorlos r not realy that warm
just bought my favorite ones yet and have not got cold and its been cold there called euros i found a web site that has the same ones i have.
Snowboard: Angus Trading Company
mine are the ones on the right


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2007)

also my fovorite mittens are the trigger finger ones on this web site
Army Surplus Warehouse
my bro has the flyer ones says those are awsome
the reason they are so good is the thick leather keeps them from getting cut by the edge of your board there super warm even if the get wet cuz there wole. i have never got cold in them yet.
and also they are cheap i have spent lots of money on gloves but never have i had a pair that hold up like these. i spent 15 for mine but this website has them for 19 look at your local army surplus store u will most likely find them there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

*ummm*

what about the style side...its good to dress warm but make sure you incorperate style, you know?
anyways good advice none the less.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

great advice, but its not THAT bad if you wear cotton, cuz you have snow pants & a jacket on. 

I'd also recommend getting a jacket with a "snow skirt" in it... haha, sounds gay, but its that little "belt" inside the jacket, usually tightened with velcro, and it'll protect you from any snow riding up your jacket when you fall :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

I like to keep my face warm with a bandana looks good and works....keep a couple on you because when they get wet they well freeze easy....does't really get lower than 20 were I snow board so I stay warm/dry pretty easy


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2007)

foursquare44 said:


> what about the style side...its good to dress warm but make sure you incorperate style, you know?
> anyways good advice none the less.


I would worry about warmth and comfort and fit first.

Style last. Unfortunately this doesn't seem to be the cash with a large group of riders.


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

its all about the spring seshes when you can rock a wife beater and thats it. and pants ofcourse


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

X1n54n3x said:


> its all about the spring seshes when you can rock a wife beater and thats it. and pants ofcourse



Not to be a TOTAL dick, but can we start checking the dates of the last post?


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

Excuse me for trying to revive this archaic forum...there are maybe 20 live topics? calm down psycho


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Psycho? Dude, the forum is lively enough. Have some respect. I wasn't trying to sound like "Oh, you're a fucking retarded noob, stop posting in dead topics." I was trying to say "Hey, these threads are dead, leave them be."


Boarder, or anyone, can you please close this?


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

haha no disrespect to the forum...i get to talk boarding when im bored. but i dont think you schould just shut down threads because theyre old. JUST MAYBE newcombers to the forum want to discuss what they wear (that is the point of forums right?...people with a common interist discussing shit?)


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

If you really wanted to disscuss that you would start a new thread if there wasn't one that was open that was recent. Plus they're are only about 40 to 50 people that actually post here regularly.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

no need to close this ?? i think hes still mad cause yankees lost


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

i don't understand the grief of people bringing back older threads. so what if it's old? what's the big deal? i'm old & i keep coming back around...no one seems to have a problem with that! lol.

and on the topic of clothing, make sure you put the cuff gators on your pants on the OUTSIDE of your boot, not the inside...which i've seen people do. you want your boot to lace up tight & smooth...not fighting with a bunched up gator.

also, dreadlocks freeze in the snow, so you've gotta keep them tucked in unless you don't mind having dreadcicles. i'm glad i won't have that issue again this season


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Did You ever...

A: Give yourself a black eye with your dreadcicles

B: Knock yourself out with your dreadcicles

C: Knock someone else out with your Dreadcicles

D: Ponder the possibility of a new summertime treat?


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

no, no, no and ewww!!!

but riding on the EC with all the blown sno we get, whenever i had a good spill my locs would fill up with all those "loose granulars" and get this really chemmy smell once they dethawed. 

i'm just glad i don't have to deal with it anymore. but it's kinda sad to be talking about my dreadlocks in the past sense


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

thanks for fighting the "old thread" fight with me nrg


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

i'd rather see an older topic be brought back then a bunch of new ones within a few days time all regarding the same thing. it just gets old repeating myself over & over. many new forumers will come in asking questions but won't bother to look around to see if it was previously answered in another post.

or maybe i just spend too much time on forums while i'm at work & should pay more attention to what i'm being paid to do.

but yeah, yw.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I have no quams with bringing a thread back that is a few days or even a couple weeks old but this thread was started in Feb. Thats nine months ago that is a bit redonkulous.


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

ok ok end of arguement....anyone else rock underarmour when snowboarding?..it works pretty good


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

No I don't dig that stuff. It's something about strectchy elastic skin tight stuff that doesn't agree with me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

i've got an UA shirt, but it gets this really funky smell, so i don't wear it. and no, the smell isn't me.

i wear helly henson, i think.

did you know under armor began in MD??? two brothers...


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> No I don't dig that stuff. It's something about strectchy elastic skin tight stuff that doesn't agree with me.


yea i tried it out couldnt wear it tho to uncomfortable


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

the only problem is that it rides up if its not tucked in. besides that it keeps you dry and warm (does smell a little wierd but keep it under a layer or two and it wont bother you)


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Thats alright man I'll stick to my thermals for when ever it happens to be that cold. Normally I can just rock my snow pants and and tshirt and my Volcom shirt. The Volcom shirt is sweet i don't knwo if they still make it. It is one of those like weather proof button up shirts that came with the tie mine is black and came with a white tie at the point in time I had black pants with white pinstipes and the looks I got wearing that were priceless.


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

forsure..i have an LRG on of those i usually break that out once it starts to warm up a little. gradually i wear less as the season progresses then eventually im in my board pants and a t shirt (little rough on the forearms with the ice and sunburns)


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks Alot man..


----------

